# Confused with filing taxes abroad...HELP!



## caramelfrappe (May 18, 2014)

Hi so I worked for 6 months in the USA before I moved to the UK in July. I know I need to file a 1040 for the 6 months that I worked in the USA, but do I also need to file a separate tax form for Americans living abroad. I never worked while living in the UK, but I know I read on here that even Americans who live abroad who don't work still need to file. So is there a separate form for that? If there is can you tell me what that form is?

I'm also confused about if I need to file a FBAR. I have a joint bank account with my husband so do I still need to file a FBAR. I read online that you wouldn't have to if it was a joint bank account. Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

caramelfrappe said:


> I never worked while living in the UK, but I know I read on here that even Americans who live abroad who don't work still need to file. So is there a separate form for that? If there is can you tell me what that form is?
> 
> I'm also confused about if I need to file a FBAR. I have a joint bank account with my husband so do I still need to file a FBAR. I read online that you wouldn't have to if it was a joint bank account. Thanks!


Both things you read were wrong. 

1. If you don't meet the minimum filing requirement, you do not need to file a US tax return, even if you live abroad.

2. Joint accounts need to be reported on FBAR, assuming you meet the threshold. Your husband may not like the idea.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And to add a bit to Nononymous' reply, there is no "separate" form for Americans living overseas. You file a regular old 1040 just like everyone else, and you declare your worldwide income.

If you have been working in the UK, you may need to wait until you have been outside the US for a full 12 consecutive months before you file your 1040 for 2014. (See IRS Publication 54 for details on how this works.) That will allow you to "exclude" (using form 2555 and the FEIE) your salary/earned income from the UK.

But if you don't have any UK source income by the end of 2014, you just file your US forms like you always did, pay your US taxes and move on.

On the FBAR, if you have a joint account with DH with total balances exceeding $10,000 then you do need to file an FBAR (FinCen 114 - or whatever they call it these days). But your NRA spouse does NOT need a Social Security number, nor an ITIN - you can just indicate "NRA" in the space where they ask for the SSN/ITIN. Where they ask for the joint holder's name, you may also want to just put "NRA spouse" - though opinion varies on that score. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> ..."NRA spouse" - though opinion varies on that score.


Opinion(s) may vary, but the form instructions don't.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

Just a few small points:

Now that you are living abroad you get an automatic extension on your taxes until June 15th. However if you expect to owe to the US (which would be the case if for instance if you did not pay taxes on the income earned while living in the US), then you should try and file by April 15th as interest will begin to accrue from 4/15.

When you file your FBAR, make sure you report the full balance of the accounts. Even though it may be a joint account, you will not report half of the account balance. 

Although it sounds like you won't need them this year, read up on Form 1116 and Form 2555 for next year. These are the most common forms included with an expat return, and understanding them will really help when it comes to your 2015 filing.

Good luck!


----------



## caramelfrappe (May 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. It was very helpful!


----------

